# The Southeast Halloween Enthusiast Convention



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

The Southeast Halloween Enthusiast Convention (SEHEC) is for both Halloween and Paranormal fanatics. We are a fun, two-day educational and charitable event benefiting a publically-funded 501(c)(3) non-profit animal rescue shelter in Central Florida. ALL of our proceeds help keep the facility hosting its rescued dogs and horses, and resident protected Florida gopher tortoises. Your attendance helps us work toward our goal.










We also host Paranormal Investigation seminars and have Psychic Mediums to perform personal readings from beyond the grave. Of course, we will have dozens of Halloween-related product vendors. SEHEC 2020 will provide a wide selection of courses ranging from the paranormal to demonstration courses for the Halloween enthusiast & commercial haunted house actors, from escape room design to make-n-take courses where you can create spooky things under the supervision of creative instructors. We even offer themed course tracks and entertaining (and enlightening) panel discussions about everything creepy. There will be several rooms of constant education, including private creative sessions (with a limited number of people so they can have individual attention by their talented instructors).










If you want to learn how to easily carve hard foam pieces with a hot wire tool in order to create a favorite prop, we will have that! If you want to learn how to make and apply high-quality prosthetic wounds under the supervision of a highly-skilled artist, yes, we offer that, too. If you want to learn how to properly use an airbrush to paint actors, well, then, we have you covered! 










We think you'll be excited to see our hearse show, a local ghost tour of a truly haunted old theatre, a visit to one of the WORLD’S largest wild bat houses at sunset to witness nearly 500,000 of our winged friends taking flight nightly, and our spook-tacular masquerade ball on Saturday night. 











We are a fun, two-day educational and charitable event benefiting a publically-funded 501(c)(3) non-profit animal rescue shelter in Central Florida. ALL of our proceeds help keep the facility hosting its rescued dogs and horses, and resident protected Florida gopher tortoises. Your attendance helps us work toward our goal.

We’ll also have a silent auction fundraiser where vendors have donated their irresistible products to help our important cause. 










We have arranged significantly discounted hotel room rates (a special log-in will be on our web site) at the convention center host hotel -- the Gainesville UF Hilton Conference Center hotel. We'll have a Halloween prop-swap area, the “Haunted Eye Ball” masquerade ball & costume contest, and lots more.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I might go! Anyone else? Has anyone gone before? I've never been to anything like this


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I might be tempted. Sounds like lots of fun. 

Any plans to push this to later in the year, or is it still a go for July?


----------

